# naturalistic hognose substrate?



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

I want to use a more naturalistic substrate for my hognose, I was thinking possibly a clay/soil with some sand on the surface ? Any ideas would be welcome.


----------



## MICKYP (Nov 27, 2010)

i know that quite a few people use aspen for there hoggies as it lets them burrow in it with ease, i have read that a sand and soil mix has also been used for them with good results but unsure of the ratio of the mix and also i am guessing it must be pretty dry for them cant see a problem with useing the latter :2thumb:


----------



## russ205 (Feb 27, 2008)

If you use a clay/soil mix with sand on top then you'll end up with a clay/soil/sand mix, they'll just churn it up. If you want it to hold their burrows shape like aspen does then your restricted really as everything is too dry and all acts the same, the hog can burrow but it won't hold tunnels. I've used aspen, dry Eco earth, beech chips and sand, and in my opinion sand looks the nicest but the hog gets a lot of dust around its eyes and nostrils, so I stick with aspen. They seem happy enough on it!


----------



## WoopK (Dec 2, 2010)

We use aspen with our hognose. It works well as they love to burrow and she's always moving around.

However I also put areas with beechwood chippings, so she gets a bit of a mix as she explores different areas of the viv. So far she doesn't show any actual preference (.ie. she explores the whole viv, irrespective of substrate), so it's all good for her as far as I'm concerned.

Also, we're thinking of trying this stuff out pictured in this thread, will make a nice change for our explorer:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/902889-some-my-gang-showing-off.html


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

If you want it to look like sand/clay but hold shapes such as tunnels, you want Excavator Clay. It's pretty expensive, but it's basically a dry sand substrate that you mix with water and mould around objects or just sculpt into shapes and once it dries it's like concrete - rock solid and won't fall apart. Keep it sprayed or misted once a month or so and you'll be sorted.


----------

